# CC Ecosse July Ride



## scook94 (24 Jun 2010)

Okay, since TM isn't biting I'll start us off on the next ride.

I've set up a Doodle Poll for dates but need some suggestions for a route.

Initial thoughts would be to repeat one of the marvellous runs in East Lothian we did last year, or the one in Perth or the one round Loch Venachar.

Thoughts?

Proposed routes

Longniddry
Perth
Stirling
Trossachs

Doodle Poll here.


----------



## sleekitcollie (24 Jun 2010)

i,ll consult the "Boss " and then put my date in ,


----------



## Telemark (24 Jun 2010)

Thanks for volunteering, Scook 

I am afraid I was busy last night ... mopping fevered brows (or rather brow) among other things , and didn't log on to CC for a change. 

Looks like you've got enough choices to set up a wee poll on the thread too? 
We COULD make the East Lothian option even more enticing by offering to show you our Nemesis hill ... the infamous Redstone Rigg (either following refreshments at Gifford, or retire to Gifford after the effort )

T

P.S. Like your new photo  very ahem ... pink!


----------



## scook94 (24 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> Thanks for volunteering, Scook
> 
> I am afraid I was busy last night ... mopping fevered brows (or rather brow) among other things , and didn't log on to CC for a change.
> 
> ...



I'm all for some of that! 

For people who did the Loch Venachar ride last year, how do you feel about the woodland path bit on the south side? I've only done it with knobbly tyres and I'm not sure I'd fancy it on slicks.

I can put up an alternate route I sometimes do as an alternative, it's about 45 miles but has a few long inclines that might be a challenge for some. What do you all think?

I'll PM TechMech as I think we'd need him to navigate the Perth option.

TM, if you can think of an East Lothian route can you Bikely it or MapMyRide it and I'll add a poll with the routes included.


----------



## Telemark (24 Jun 2010)

Have a look at this route, 65 km (40 miles) loop starting & finishing at Longniddry train station, can be extended to start from and/or finish at Edinburgh Waverley for those who think the Rigg is not enough ...

What do you think?

I never had a problem with the south side of Loch V (but then my bike was made for tracks like that , none of that fancy skinny tyre stuff ), the Byre Inn was reviewed in the papers recently, got a very complementary write-up ...

Perth was good too ... 

T


----------



## scook94 (24 Jun 2010)

Yup looks good to me. I'll add it to the poll. If Satan's Budgie or kfinlay want to chime in with a Fife route that would be welcome too.


----------



## scook94 (24 Jun 2010)

Looks like you also mapped the Perth route?


----------



## TechMech (24 Jun 2010)

No probs with the navigation on the Perth route as long as we do it on a Sunday, and yes that's the route 

The path round the loch to the Byre Inn was fine last year on the Boardman, but it did get a bit lumpy near the end around the cattle grid, but no worse than the roads we cycled last Sunday


----------



## scook94 (24 Jun 2010)

Here's an alternative to the Loch Venachar route. Some appalling surface just before Fintry but other than that it's okay.

http://www.bikemap.net/route/558116 Thoughts?

I can put Loch Venachar on the poll too.


----------



## Telemark (24 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Here's an alternative to the Loch Venachar route. Some appalling surface just before Fintry but other than that it's okay.
> 
> http://www.bikemap.net/route/558116 Thoughts?
> 
> I can put Loch Venachar on the poll too.



North Third?  

T


----------



## Telemark (24 Jun 2010)

just a tip - don't put up too many choices, it'll be too difficult to pick one 
There's always other weekends for new polls 

T


----------



## scook94 (24 Jun 2010)

I'll keep it to those 3 then (leave out Loch Venachar unless it's expressly preferred!)


----------



## HLaB (24 Jun 2010)

The sirrus with 25mm tyres coped fine with the path round Loch Venachar (Then again it was dry) I don't think my other bikes would see it. I don't know the roads well, so it might not be feasible do you think we could go along the A81 and Dukes Pass instead?

My favourite at the moment would be the Stirling - Trossach route we done something like that on a forum ride a couple of times before.


----------



## scook94 (24 Jun 2010)

Okay, original post amended to add a poll for the routes! 

Get voting!


----------



## scook94 (24 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> The sirrus with 25mm tyres coped fine with the path round Loch Venachar (Then again it was dry) I don't think my other bikes would see it. I don't know the roads well, so it might not be feasible do you think we could go along the A81 and Dukes Pass instead?
> 
> My favourite at the moment would be the Stirling - Trossach route we done something like that on a forum ride a couple of times before.



Okay added another round Loch Venachar via Duke's Pass!


----------



## Scoosh (25 Jun 2010)

Is this to be a
- "Standard" CC Ecosse Forum ride (suitable for all, including beginners, MTBs, BSOs, those-who-have-never-ridden-more-than-their-own-length) 

or a
- "Challenge" ride (suitable for the fitter rider, who can complete 100km) ???

Hauling up the Duke's Pass (from either side) would be a long walk for the former , an enjoyable climb for the latter . 

I'm aware that we have not attracted very many new people over the past few rides . Loch Venacher via Duke's Pass would maintain this 'record' .


----------



## scook94 (25 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Is this to be a
> - "Standard" CC Ecosse Forum ride (suitable for all, including beginners, MTBs, BSOs, those-who-have-never-ridden-more-than-their-own-length)
> 
> or a
> ...



I only added that one as HLaB expressed a preference for something like that. It could be changed to the one round the south side and those who didn't fancy riding over the rocks and boulders could just walk that section. It would certainly be considerably flatter that way! 

I really don't mind and I can always do the Duke's Pass sometime myself!

Let me know and I'll change it.

Also, if you can think of other routes I'll be happy to add those too.


----------



## eldudino (25 Jun 2010)

I've done both polls now. I'd prefer a social ride, with a scampi lunch around the half-way marker!


----------



## Theseus (25 Jun 2010)

eldudino said:


> I've done both polls now. I'd prefer a social ride, with a scampi lunch around the half-way marker!



+1


----------



## MrRidley (25 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> I only added that one as HLaB expressed a preference for something like that. It could be changed to the one round the south side and those who didn't fancy riding over the rocks and boulders could just walk that section. It would certainly be considerably flatter that way!
> 
> I really don't mind and I can always do the *Duke's Pass sometime myself!*
> 
> ...



That wouldn't be fun, why don't i come along and you can watch/laugh at me trying to get over the Pass.


----------



## MrRidley (25 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Is this to be a
> - "Standard" CC Ecosse Forum ride (suitable for all, including beginners, MTBs, BSOs, those-who-have-never-ridden-more-than-their-own-length)
> 
> *or a*
> ...



I'd be up for something of this nature, after all, we all like a challenge


----------



## HLaB (25 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> I'd be up for something of this nature, after all, we all like a challenge


Yip what's wrong with a challenge, If less fit folk do turn up on a Mtb, and they are more than welcome too. The option is there for some folk to do the flatter route round the Loch. I'd hope therefore the ride/s would be open to a wider spectrum of riders.


----------



## eldudino (25 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> Yip what's wrong with a challenge, If less fit folk do turn up on a Mtb, and they are more than welcome too. The option is there for some folk to do the flatter route round the Loch. I'd hope therefore the ride/s would be open to a wider spectrum of riders.



I'll do the challenge too, as long as the *scampi lunch* is still included!


----------



## kfinlay (25 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Yup looks good to me. I'll add it to the poll. If Satan's Budgie or kfinlay want to chime in with a Fife route that would be welcome too.



Think another Fife route is a bit soon after the Loch Leven ride last month, I'd like to do a little more challenging route if there are enough up for it - Dukes Pass sounds good as I missed the Trossachs Tonne due to illness. Redstone Rigg sounds interesting too I just can't do 11 July as I'll be on my way to Skye (in the car) for a couple of days.


----------



## scook94 (25 Jun 2010)

eldudino said:


> I've done both polls now. I'd prefer a social ride, with a scampi lunch around the half-way marker!



They'll all be social rides whether the chosen route is lumpy or not! You seem to be somewhat obsessed with scampi though, a worrying sign...


----------



## eldudino (25 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> You seem to be somewhat obsessed with scampi though, a worrying sign...



Why? Scampi is a worthy obsession!


----------



## scook94 (25 Jun 2010)

eldudino said:


> Why? Scampi is a worthy obsession!



Tell me, does it have to come in a basket or is that optional?


----------



## HLaB (25 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Tell me, does it have to come in a basket or is that optional?


But the real question is does he prefer it with tartar sauce, ketchup or neither?


----------



## eldudino (25 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Tell me, does it have to come in a basket or is that optional?



I'm too young for the 'meals in baskets' phase to care! 



HLaB said:


> But the real question is does he prefer it with tartar sauce, ketchup or neither?



Tartare sauce. No substitutes! (Mayo for the chips of course )


----------



## sleekitcollie (25 Jun 2010)

Apparantly I'm otherwise engaged every sunday in July and a few in august  . I was hoping to get out a few long runs and another col 100 mile runs in July but this won't happen now . I can usually make a sat run but I don't get in from my night shift till 8.30 -9 am ish on a sat so can get bit tired on a longer run but would like to cone along if i can make start time .


----------



## Telemark (25 Jun 2010)

eldudino said:


> I'm too young for the 'meals in baskets' phase to care!



a basket case, clearly 

Would you prefer meals on wheels? ... suddenly that phrase takes on a shiny new meaning , oops all that commuting I've been doing is getting to my head 

About "challenges" - certainly the East Lothian route lends itself to an easier version should anybody fancy that, avoiding the Rigg  ...

T


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (25 Jun 2010)

Never having been able to make any of the runs so far I'm determined to make this one . 

Been out Gifford/Garvald that way before and it's a great run


----------



## Eoin Rua (26 Jun 2010)

I've stuck down that later in July would suit - going to head back home to N.I. for a week or so early next week so June/early July is out, and I really want to take part in one of these sooner rather than later. Had a look at the route, looks pretty sweet...may be able to get a few of the guys I row with to join in also.


----------



## Scoosh (27 Jun 2010)

Eoin Rua said:


> I've stuck down that later in July would suit - going to head back home to N.I. for a week or so early next week so June/early July is out, and I really want to take part in one of these sooner rather than later. Had a look at the route, looks pretty sweet...may be able to get a few of the guys I row with to join in also.


Just for them


----------



## scook94 (28 Jun 2010)

We seem to have a slight preference for Saturday 17th for the Longniddry ride at the moment, but there are few usual suspects that haven't voted (some usually don't though).

So, any one else want to express a preference on Doodle?


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> We seem to have a slight preference for Saturday 17th for the Longniddry ride at the moment, but there are few usual suspects that haven't voted (some usually don't though).
> 
> So, any one else want to express a preference on Doodle?


... but some of usually turn up anyway .

Not sure about 17th - might have to go on hols or something ...


----------



## scook94 (28 Jun 2010)

It's just dawned on me that I'm supposed to be covering a colleagues on-call on the 17th so that date isn't going to work for me either any more! Doh!


----------



## eldudino (28 Jun 2010)

Don't think it'll suit me either, I'm away cycling for the entire weekend before so another day away cycling the next weekend won't go down well.


----------



## HLaB (28 Jun 2010)

Routewise Stirling, Perth and Longniddry easiest are for me to get to the start but I really like the Trossachs route too. I cant do this Saturday, I'm marshalling at the Edinburgh Nocturne but I'm free most weekends at the moment although I prefer Sundays unless something comes up M-F, fingers crossed on that front then a Saturday might be apt for a ride like the Trossachs ride.


----------



## scook94 (29 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> ... but some of usually turn up anyway .
> 
> Not sure about 17th - might have to go on hols or something ...



When are you back from hols? We have 3 dates with 8 votes - 4th, 18th and 25th. If you cant make 17th I assume the last 2 dates are no use? 

So how about making it this Sunday?


----------



## HJ (30 Jun 2010)

Don't you have to decide a route first? How about a route poll??


----------



## scook94 (30 Jun 2010)

HJ said:


> Don't you have to decide a route first? How about a route poll??



See the first post, we have a poll for dates and a poll for the route, as well as maps for each route.


----------



## HJ (30 Jun 2010)

I see a list of routes, I don't see a poll on the thread. 

The person who starts the thread can, retrospectively add a poll to the thread, click on the "Thread Tools" button in the tool bar at the top of the thread and add poll... simple.


----------



## eldudino (30 Jun 2010)

HJ said:


> The person who starts the thread can, retrospectively add a poll to the thread, click on the "Thread Tools" button in the tool bar at the top of the thread and add poll... simple.



You've been out-IT'd, Steven!


----------



## ACS (1 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> Yup looks good to me. I'll add it to the poll. If Satan's Budgie or kfinlay want to chime in with a Fife route that would be welcome too.



I am away in parts distant at present, but will catch up with this thread next Monday. Happy to put together a route around Fife if there is sufficent interest


----------



## scook94 (1 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> I see a list of routes, I don't see a poll on the thread.
> 
> The person who starts the thread can, retrospectively add a poll to the thread, click on the "Thread Tools" button in the tool bar at the top of the thread and add poll... simple.



HJ you're not looking hard enough, there is a Doodle poll at the bottom of the thread! 

 Here it is again!


----------



## Scoosh (1 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> HJ you're not looking hard enough, there is a Doodle poll at the bottom of the thread!
> 
> Here it is again!


<graciously accepts eldudino's grovelling apology> 


These people who think they know their IT better than Scook94 - Tsk !


----------



## eldudino (1 Jul 2010)

scoosh said:


> <graciously accepts eldudino's grovelling apology>
> 
> 
> These people who think they know their IT better than Scook94 - Tsk !



You have to take your chances where you can get them. Most of the time I just stare blankly at Steven and nod as he reels off serial numbers and cpu speeds at me.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> You have to take your chances where you can get them. Most of the time I just stare blankly at Steven and nod as he reels off serial numbers and cpu speeds at me.


.... and those are just about his bike !!


----------



## scook94 (1 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> You have to take your chances where you can get them. Most of the time I just stare blankly at Steven and nod as he reels off serial numbers and cpu speeds at me.



I only do that when you start harping on about prams and strollers!


----------



## Telemark (1 Jul 2010)

Any decisions on dates/routes yet, scook?
Seeing as you started the thread, you should definitely be on the list of riders for the day  ... 

If anybody has changed their mind about their doodle choices, you can update - just click on the "edit" link below the poll, and you will be able to update (as I found out after messing up a previous doodle poll )

T


----------



## scook94 (1 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> Any decisions on dates/routes yet, scook?
> Seeing as you started the thread, you should definitely be on the list of riders for the day  ...
> 
> If anybody has changed their mind about their doodle choices, you can update - just click on the "edit" link below the poll, and you will be able to update (as I found out after messing up a previous doodle poll )
> ...



I tried to raise some interest for this Sunday but nobody was biting. I think it might be a bit too late to confirm that date now? I'm also trying to keep an eye on when Techmech is going to attempt his 100 miler! 

Of course, although I started the thread I have no problem if you want to pick a date I can't manage.


----------



## eldudino (1 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> I only do that when you start harping on about prams and strollers!



Smile and wave, boys... smile and wave...


----------



## Telemark (1 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> Smile and wave, boys... smile and wave...



  

T


----------



## Telemark (1 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> I tried to raise some interest for this Sunday but nobody was biting. I think it might be a bit too late to confirm that date now? I'm also trying to keep an eye on when Techmech is going to attempt his 100 miler!
> 
> Of course, although I started the thread I have no problem if you want to pick a date I can't manage.



no no no , you have to pick the date, that's part of your "responsibility" of starting the thread 

It's tricky when there are several dates with the same number of people, I've been there, somebody will be disappointed  ...
At the time you made it easy for me, and said, pick the date you can make, as you started the thread  - so there you go!

For me personally, this Sunday would be OK, I wasn't around to shout "yes please" when you asked ...

T


----------



## eldudino (1 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> T



 Sorry, I should've included the girls too!


----------



## eldudino (1 Jul 2010)

I can do Saturday, if we do the same route as we've planned, and we leave at the same time (or earlier)...


----------



## scook94 (1 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> no no no , you have to pick the date, that's part of your "responsibility" of starting the thread
> 
> It's tricky when there are several dates with the same number of people, I've been there, somebody will be disappointed  ...
> At the time you made it easy for me, and said, pick the date you can make, as you started the thread  - so there you go!
> ...



Okay, let's pick Sunday 18th then. I'm on call until 0900 that morning but if I've not been out all night I'll be there.

*Sunday 18th July 11:00 (shall we say) at Longniddry Railway Station?*


----------



## scook94 (1 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> I can do Saturday, if we do the same route as we've planned, and we leave at the same time (or earlier)...



Half 7 at the top of Broom Road. Shielbrae-Crow Road-Tak Ma Doon-New Line Road? Will confirm later.


----------



## Telemark (1 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> Okay, let's pick Sunday 18th then. I'm on call until 0900 that morning but if I've not been out all night I'll be there.
> 
> *Sunday 18th July 11:00 (shall we say) at Longniddry Railway Station?*



Deal!  (& fingers crossed everybody who could possibly call you out will be away on holiday, and you get a good night's sleep )

There is a train departing Waverley at 10:33, arriving Longniddry 10:51. If anybody is looking for a return journey from Longniddry rather than cycling back to Edinburgh, there are hourly trains at 33 minutes past the hour ...
(off-peak day return £4.70, singles £3.80). More details available from Scotrail.

If there is demand, a post-ride cake stop chez HJ&T's could be arranged ...

T


----------



## eldudino (1 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> Half 7 at the top of Broom Road. Shielbrae-Crow Road-Tak Ma Doon-New Line Road? Will confirm later.



Deal no.2!

I'm afraid I won't make the CC ride though, SWMBO's organised a BBQ so I'll be doing the honours on the grill, and scoffing BBQ of course!


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> Okay, let's pick Sunday 18th then. I'm on call until 0900 that morning but if I've not been out all night I'll be there.
> 
> *Sunday 18th July 11:00 (shall we say) at Longniddry Railway Station?*


Sounds good to me, I can burn my legs out on a 31mile to the start so I expect to bonk on the way home, unless I get some much needed subsistence 


Telemark said:


> If there is demand, a post-ride cake stop chez HJ&T's could be arranged ...
> 
> T


----------



## lazyfatgit (1 Jul 2010)

Have fun folks. Ill be back down under on 18th, but will hopefully catch up next time im home.

cant make this Sunday either unfortunately.


----------



## Theseus (1 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> Okay, let's pick Sunday 18th then. I'm on call until 0900 that morning but if I've not been out all night I'll be there.
> 
> *Sunday 18th July 11:00 (shall we say) at Longniddry Railway Station?*



I will not be able to attend, being on my hols in north Norfolk.


----------



## MrRidley (1 Jul 2010)

Can't make the 18th, but i can make one this Sat if there's any on.


----------



## HJ (1 Jul 2010)

Touche said:


> I will not be able to attend, being on my hols in north Norfolk.



Watch out for the hills...


----------



## sleekitcollie (1 Jul 2010)

Wot time r u guys talking about on sat . Might manage depend on start time . But can't be sure wot time I'll get in from work .


----------



## eldudino (1 Jul 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> Wot time r u guys talking about on sat . Might manage depend on start time . But can't be sure wot time I'll get in from work .



7.30am start in Bannockburn, route is North Third Reservoir, Shielbrae, Crow Road (from Fintry) Tak Ma Doon to Carron Bridge then back to Stirling for a cuppa! Anyone's welcome to join us!


----------



## Scoosh (1 Jul 2010)

0730 in Stirling ... or 1000 in Perth .... ??? 

1 hr drive to either .....

0730 = 0630 leave house = 0530 get up   

1000 = 0900 leave house = 0800 get up 


...... 


Perth here I come   !


----------



## eldudino (1 Jul 2010)

scoosh said:


> 0730 = 0630 leave house = 0530 get up
> 
> 1000 = 0900 leave house = 0800 get up
> 
> ...



You lazy.... 

Hope you have a good one, I really enjoyed that route!


----------



## scook94 (1 Jul 2010)

scoosh said:


> 0730 in Stirling ... or 1000 in Perth .... ???
> 
> 1 hr drive to either .....
> 
> ...



Yeah well, the 7.30 start wasn't intended as a CC Social ride. We were just using the forum to organise our Saturday morning training ride. 

Mrs Eldudino usually cracks the whip once he gets back and has a full list of chores that must be completed before he gets lunch! Hence the early start!


----------



## JiMBR (2 Jul 2010)

Sorry peeps, I can't make the 18th as the wife and I are going away for our wedding anniversary.

Hope to see you all on future rides.


----------



## sleekitcollie (2 Jul 2010)

Sorry guys won't be back from work that early . Enjoy the run though


----------



## eldudino (2 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> YMrs Eldudino usually cracks the whip once he gets back and has a full list of chores that must be completed before he gets lunch! Hence the early start!



In the case of Saturday, it's all worth it - off shopping for BBQ goods for the afternoon - I think the phrase goes "In your face"!


----------



## Scoosh (2 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> You lazy....
> 
> Hope you have a good one, I really enjoyed that route!


We won't mind if you join us ... 



.... (as an add-on to your own ride, if you so desire


----------



## scook94 (2 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> In the case of Saturday, it's all worth it - off shopping for BBQ goods for the afternoon - I think the phrase goes "In your face"!



BBQ? Meh....

I take it you'll be buying a big umbrella?


----------



## Ravenbait (2 Jul 2010)

Can't do the 18th. I was supposed to be competing in the Galway Triathlon on the 17th, and although I've had to DNS because I've ruptured the plantar fascia in my foot, I can't get a refund on the flights so I'm going over that week anyway. Shame, too. Quite fancy that route.

Next time, maybe.

Although maybe my foot would have started complaining. I know it's good for 40k, dunno about longer distances.

Sam


----------



## eldudino (2 Jul 2010)

You told me it wasn't going to rain!


----------



## scook94 (2 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> You told me it wasn't going to rain!



Forecast I saw said rain returning in the afternoon! However it's now looking like it might be okay. What does your dashboard widget say?


----------



## eldudino (2 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> Forecast I saw said rain returning in the afternoon! However it's now looking like it might be okay. What does your dashboard widget say?



Sun with a bit of cloud. It's been known to be wrong.


----------



## Telemark (2 Jul 2010)

JiMBR said:


> Sorry peeps, I can't make the 18th as the wife and I are going away for our wedding anniversary.
> 
> Hope to see you all on future rides.



Happy anniversary!!! (saying it in advance so I don't forget later )
Have a nice romantic weekend (just the two of you, no bikes ?)

(We'll miss you, hopefully there will be another CC Ecosse ride soon after this one)

T


----------



## eldudino (2 Jul 2010)

Called off tomorrow - my daughter has broken her collar bone  poor wee thing.

Planning on going out on Sunday, time won't be as pressured so we could set off a bit later if people want to join us!


----------



## Telemark (2 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> Called off tomorrow - my daughter has broken her collar bone  poor wee thing.
> 
> Planning on going out on Sunday, time won't be as pressured so we could set off a bit later if people want to join us!



Oh no, poor thing! Hope she'll get well again soon!

T


----------



## eldudino (3 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> Oh no, poor thing! Hope she'll get well again soon!
> 
> T



Thanks TM, she's been a real trooper and not let it hold her back!


----------



## eldudino (3 Jul 2010)

Scook94 and I are leaving Stirling tomorrow at 10.15am if anyone fancies the run. A cuppa and biscuits will be distributed at my gaff post-ride!


----------



## Telemark (4 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> Scook94 and I are leaving Stirling tomorrow at 10.15am if anyone fancies the run. A cuppa and biscuits will be distributed at my gaff post-ride!



Hope you don't get blown off the bikes , up to 60 mph forecast!

T


----------



## eldudino (4 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> Hope you don't get blown off the bikes , up to 60 mph forecast!
> 
> T



I called off (Steven was still up for going!). It's wild up here but my daughter had a terrible night  so I wan't really up for riding this morning - and the wind and rain put me off!


----------



## scook94 (4 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> I called off (Steven was still up for going!). It's wild up here but my daughter had a terrible night  so I wan't really up for riding this morning - and the wind and rain put me off!




Dry enough now though, but still windy.

We may have a shower or 2 to come though.

http://www.weather2day.com/radar/scotland/11


----------



## Jane Smart (4 Jul 2010)

Blowing a flipping gale out there, I never went out on my bike today either, usually the wind and rain don't put me off, but today is an exception


----------



## eldudino (4 Jul 2010)

We called off too, it's wild out there. Spent the time with my daughter instead!


----------



## Jane Smart (4 Jul 2010)

How is your daughter this evening? poor wee soul, hope it gets better soon


----------



## scook94 (4 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> We called off too, it's wild out there. * Spent the time with my daughter instead!*



If this were Facebook I'd be "liking" this!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (4 Jul 2010)

I should be back for 18th.........off to Croatia on Wednesday and due back on the 17th.

It was our 5th anniversary on 2nd and we had a wedding blessing in the church, pictures on Facebook especially for Scook !


----------



## kfinlay (4 Jul 2010)

Just started 2 weeks hol and this is the weather I'm getting.  Mrs F managed to get me to decorate our bedroom (made sure the TdF was on the bedroom tv  ). My mate had a long weekend in Anstruther and cycled up from Edinburgh so I plan on cycling there then buddying him back to the bridge. Probably go up to Pitscottie/Craigcorthie and then through the Cults to get a bit of shelter from the wind. At least that way I'll get a good 70 -80 miles in my legs although not much climbing. Would like to try the 8 times over the Ochils but also planning a trip or two down to Glentress for a bit of MTBing so will see how it goes. Keeping an eye on the thread to see what the outcome is on date and route.


----------



## scook94 (4 Jul 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> I should be back for 18th.........off to Croatia on Wednesday and due back on the 17th.
> 
> *It was our 5th anniversary on 2nd and we had a wedding blessing in the church, pictures on Facebook especially for Scook !*




Oooooh! Intriguing! Don't have you on FB yet! You'll need to add me steven (at) stevencook (dot) net


----------



## HonestMan1910 (4 Jul 2010)

Steven not on there, but my other half is , watch out for an invite from Gail.


----------



## scook94 (4 Jul 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Steven not on there, but my other half is , watch out for an invite from Gail.



Got it! Don't recognise the locale though???? Great set of photos though, you're so like your Dad!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (4 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> Got it! Don't recognise the locale though???? Great set of photos though, you're so like your Dad!



The locale is Winchburgh, St Philomenas Church and the Bowling Club.

By my dad I thinkl you are referring to my older brother .

Don't look too closely at the one where i am kneeling, or maybe you do have to look too closely !


----------



## scook94 (4 Jul 2010)

is it? oops! pass on my apologies!!!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (4 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> is it? oops! pass on my apologies!!!



No need to apologise, he doesn't have Facebok nor does he come on here, more into horseracing than cycling


----------



## scook94 (4 Jul 2010)

Phew! Well he's either significantly older than you or the cycling is keeping you looking younger!


----------



## scook94 (5 Jul 2010)

Somewhat coincidentally Carol was talking about going to Dubrovnik today (I'd been there before Yugoslavia split), I think she's sick of me harping on about how stunning the walled city is and wants to see for herself!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (5 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> Phew! Well he's either significantly older than you or the cycling is keeping you looking younger!




10 years older and certainly the cycling does make a big difference, the other fella in the picture is my nephew.

We are off to Zadar, from Edinburgh, and you would certainly love it, after we land there we are off to an island for 8 days for some peace and solitude and perhaps a little cycle, the island is only 43km long and 4km wide with a high point of 338m.


----------



## Telemark (5 Jul 2010)

Have a good holiday HonestMan, Croatia is beautiful! 
... with lots of 

Hope to see you on the 18th

T


----------



## HonestMan1910 (5 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> Have a good holiday HonestMan, Croatia is beautiful!
> ... with lots of
> 
> Hope to see you on the 18th
> ...



TM, we were in Zadar last year for a few days, going off to Dugi Otok for this holiday, nice wee island with a pop of 2k.

Hope to see you all on the 18th.


----------



## Telemark (5 Jul 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> TM, we were in Zadar last year for a few days, going off to Dugi Otok for this holiday, nice wee island with a pop of 2k.
> 
> Hope to see you all on the 18th.



Haven't been there (yet), but further northwest (Krk, Mali Losinj) and across into Slovenia 


T


----------



## Telemark (10 Jul 2010)

This thread has gone very quiet ...has everybody gone on holiday?
1 week to go! 

A slight aside - come on, let's populate the CC members map (link in the menu at the top) with CC Ecosse. If you don't want to give away too much information, the 1st part of the post code is plenty ...

 

T


----------



## HJ (10 Jul 2010)

Hello, anyone still here??

Bump...


----------



## scook94 (10 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> Hello, anyone still here??
> 
> Bump...



Yup, still here...


----------



## Theseus (11 Jul 2010)

Aye, still here and still not able to make it


----------



## lazyfatgit (11 Jul 2010)

Me neither.


----------



## scook94 (12 Jul 2010)

So we know who isn't going to be there, how about a roll call for those who are?

Me - on call permitting.
HLaB
Telemark
HJ - maybes


----------



## HLaB (12 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> So we know who isn't going to be there, how about a roll call for those who are?
> 
> Me - on call permitting.


I should be there.


----------



## Telemark (12 Jul 2010)

I intend to be there too  
starting from Longniddry ...


----------



## HJ (12 Jul 2010)

I am still recovering from the flu, but hope to be there...


----------



## kfinlay (12 Jul 2010)

I'll be in Hawick camping and won't be able to take my bike


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (12 Jul 2010)

Not me. Taking the family to Glen Etive for the day. Hope it's sunny


----------



## Telemark (14 Jul 2010)

bump ....

HonestMan should be back from his holiday, he said he'd be there 

T


----------



## Coco (14 Jul 2010)

To save me reading 12 pages  , where and when is the next ride?


----------



## HLaB (14 Jul 2010)

Coco said:


> To save me reading 12 pages  , where and when is the next ride?



It in the new CC Calendar   details of the route are on the first page of this thread, we are doing the Longniddry loop


----------



## HJ (14 Jul 2010)

As I am recovering from illness, I might go with you as far as the turning before Gifford, then go to The Goblin or Love Coffee Love Food, and make sure there is a table or two reserved for when you lot come back through


----------



## Telemark (14 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> As I am recovering from illness, I might go with you as far as the turning before Gifford, then go to The Goblin or Love Coffee Love Food, and make sure there is a table or two reserved for when you lot come back through



there'll be nae cake left by the time everybody else returns after battling with the Redstone Rig!  

T


----------



## Seamab (15 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> It in the new CC Calendar   details of the route are on the first page of this thread, we are doing the Longniddry loop



Thanks HLaB, saves a lot of time! I'll be in Edinburgh dropping of children on Sunday around 1pm - but looks like you lot will be long gone by then

PS Why can i see "Emoticons" in preview/reply mode but not when browsing? Still feeling my way round the new facelift...


----------



## Coco (15 Jul 2010)

Ditto with the thanks HLaB. Not sure of my diary for Sunday, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Telemark (15 Jul 2010)

Coco said:


> Ditto with the thanks HLaB. Not sure of my diary for Sunday, but I'll see what I can do.



Come on Coco, you want to go EAST 
And let's not forget, we are still owed your westie day out when you manage to re-schedule it  

T


----------



## Coco (16 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> Come on Coco, you want to go EAST


I did go East...

and then a looooong way South 





I'll see what I can do for the West, but Aug tends to be busy for me. Leave it with me though.


----------



## DavieB (16 Jul 2010)

Is it a hard route? I reckon I could do 40 miles, done almost 30 already. Dont want to hold anyone up, on my daily route I manage 15mph average \9hills and then a good few traffic lights though. I do it alone but i reckon if there are others there I could be motivated to be faster. Im swaying on it atm.

And if the weathers sh*t I wont make it I dont have the kit.


----------



## sleekitcollie (16 Jul 2010)

Sorry guys can't make sunday . Hope the weather is kind to you


----------



## HJ (16 Jul 2010)

DavieB said:


> Is it a hard route? I reckon I could do 40 miles, done almost 30 already. Dont want to hold anyone up, on my daily route I manage 15mph average \9hills and then a good few traffic lights though. I do it alone but i reckon if there are others there I could be motivated to be faster. Im swaying on it atm.
> 
> And if the weathers sh*t I wont make it I dont have the kit.



Most of it is easy, but there is one big hill (there is no disgrace in getting off and walking it). Don't worry about holding anyone up, on CC Ecosse rides no one gets left behind this is not like a club ride, it is about camaraderie not speed.


----------



## DavieB (16 Jul 2010)

Im sorry jimbhoy has mentioned a ride in Glasgow this weekend Id rather do that than drive through to longniddry, moneys a bit tight at the moment sorry.

Hopefully I can make the next one I do have every intention of coming along on a few of these.


----------



## Telemark (16 Jul 2010)

so we have ...

Scook - on call permitting.
HLaB
Telemark
HJ (to the cafe & back)
HonestMan (back from Croatia?)
Coco?
Scoosh(ie)? 
Seamab? - free to join in from 1PM - any ideas how/where we could meet up somewhere along the way?
MajorMantra? - met him a few days ago, he may have to work on Sunday 

Where is Jane these days, she hasn't said yay or nay (or anything much recently, now that I think about it!)


There will be cake available in Edinburgh after the ride for anybody who wants some before heading home ...

T


----------



## Telemark (16 Jul 2010)

DavieB said:


> Im sorry jimbhoy has mentioned a ride in Glasgow this weekend Id rather do that than drive through to longniddry, moneys a bit tight at the moment sorry.
> 
> Hopefully I can make the next one I do have every intention of coming along on a few of these.




Oi Jimbhoy - not just going AWOL but "stealing" potential recruits to CC Ecosse      

Hope you have a nice ride too, guys! 

T


----------



## eldudino (16 Jul 2010)

I'm once again sorry that I can't make it; I was away in Kent last weekend for my first 100miler and away from home for 4 days so it's not fair on my daughter to disappear again for another day! Here's hoping I can make the August ride!


----------



## Telemark (16 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> I'm once again sorry that I can't make it; I was away in Kent last weekend for my first 100miler and away from home for 4 days so it's not fair on my daughter to disappear again for another day! Here's hoping I can make the August ride!



 Sorry to miss you again, but wee girls are more important than cycling  . How is your daughter? Is the collar bone healing OK?

100 miler  ... are you allowed to talk about it, or do we have to wait until it's "in the public domain" ?  

T


----------



## eldudino (16 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> Sorry to miss you again, but wee girls are more important than cycling  . How is your daughter? Is the collar bone healing OK?
> 
> 100 miler  ... are you allowed to talk about it, or do we have to wait until it's "in the public domain" ?
> 
> T



It's not classified info! It was a bit of a poor show from me I'm afraid. It was 30+ºc and I didn't take that well enough into account; I set off at a blistering pace, following someone doing 25mph or so and whilst it was enjoyable, I was just burning valuable energy. 

By the 60 mile mark, I had blown and it was a long slog home. I was really dehydrated and hadn't eaten enough either. 100miles is a LOT different to doing a 3hr 50mile Saturday morning ride!!! 

I limped home and managed it in 6hrs 50mins, I was aiming for 6hrs so it's not a million miles away. I got back and felt completely wiped out; I immediately went for a shower and a sleep and felt better after an hour but it wasn't fun being in that state.

I'm just annoyed that I cocked it up! 100% my fault for getting a bit over-eager and blazing off at the start. Anyway, it's a good lesson learned and one that I won't repeat on my next 100miler at the Ken Laidlaw in August! 






As for the important news, Iris' collarbone is healing well, she's doing without her sling now most of the time - it's only been two weeks since the accident; I bet racers wish the could mend that rapidly!!! She kept on asking for daddy while I was away so I don't want her to do the same this weekend, hence the apologies for my absence.


----------



## Jane Smart (17 Jul 2010)

HI and first of all, glad to hear that Iris is doing so well that is great.

Telemark, I am still here, I log in occasionally but won't be doing this ride, as I can't drive to Longniddry. Next time there is a ride in my fairly close vicinity Perth/ Fife etc., I will definately be there, as I miss you all  

Been working hard ( for me ) on my bike lately. Hoping to do a 10 TT a week on Wednesday, so I am coming in from my bike rides, too knackered to log on here and post


----------



## Noodley (17 Jul 2010)

I saw HLaB in Edinburgh about 4.20pm, he must have been going home from ths....I overtook him in my car then he caught up at a junction and headed off in the opposite direction.


----------



## HJ (17 Jul 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> HI and first of all, glad to hear that Iris is doing so well that is great.
> 
> Telemark, I am still here, I log in occasionally but won't be doing this ride, as *I can't drive to Longniddry*. Next time there is a ride in my fairly close vicinity Perth/ Fife etc., I will definately be there, as I miss you all
> 
> Been working hard ( for me ) on my bike lately. Hoping to do a 10 TT a week on Wednesday, so I am coming in from my bike rides, too knackered to log on here and post



You could always get a lift from Scook ...


----------



## HLaB (17 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> I saw HLaB in Edinburgh about 4.20pm, he must have been going home from ths....I overtook him in my car then he caught up at a junction and headed off in the opposite direction.



I was just coming back from a mates house in Leith about that time; we'd just watched the TdF.


----------



## Noodley (17 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> I was just coming back from a mates house in Leith about that time; we'd just watched the TdF.



Yes, I was coming from Leith as well, you passed me when I was sitting at junction going onto Barnton Avenue. I was going to roll down the window and give you shout but it was a bit busy and the driver turning into the junction had waved you on just as you drew level with me....you went right and I went left.


----------



## HLaB (17 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Yes, I was coming from Leith as well, you passed me when I was sitting at junction going onto Barnton Avenue. I was going to roll down the window and give you shout but it was a bit busy and the driver turning into the junction had waved you on just as you drew level with me....you went right and I went left.



B) I like that junction I get waved out quite often there.


----------



## sleekitcollie (17 Jul 2010)

guys there is a small chance i can make it 2morrow . , dont hanh around waiting for me , if im going to be there i will arrive in plenty time . 

honest man r u going to make it


----------



## HonestMan1910 (17 Jul 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> guys there is a small chance i can make it 2morrow . , dont hanh around waiting for me , if im going to be there i will arrive in plenty time .
> 
> honest man r u going to make it



Not 100% sure at the moment, garden looks like a jungle, will have to try and get a day pass


----------



## scook94 (17 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> You could always get a lift from Scook ...



Not sure where she'd put her bike though? Jane could always follow behind me in her car though....


----------



## Telemark (17 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> It's not *classified info*! It was a bit of a poor show from me I'm afraid. It was 30+ºc and I didn't take that well enough into account; I set off at a blistering pace, following someone doing 25mph or so and whilst it was enjoyable, I was just burning valuable energy.
> 
> By the 60 mile mark, I had blown and it was a long slog home. I was really dehydrated and hadn't eaten enough either. 100miles is a LOT different to doing a 3hr 50mile Saturday morning ride!!!
> 
> ...



 Well, I'd say a 100 miler is a 100 miler ... congratulations! And in 30C ... I for one am well impressed  

Good news that Iris is healing fast - you'll have the pros knocking on your door next, asking what she has for breakfast  

T


----------



## Telemark (17 Jul 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> HI and first of all, glad to hear that Iris is doing so well that is great.
> 
> Telemark, I am still here, I log in occasionally but won't be doing this ride, as I can't drive to Longniddry. Next time there is a ride in my fairly close vicinity Perth/ Fife etc., I will definately be there, as I miss you all
> 
> Been working hard ( for me ) on my bike lately. Hoping to do a 10 TT a week on Wednesday, so I am coming in from my bike rides, too knackered to log on here and post



Hi Jane, good to "see" you! 

TTs, whatever next !!!!!! 
Hope to meet up in person some time soon, a shame you can't make it tomorrow ...

T


----------



## Telemark (17 Jul 2010)

12 hours to go 

An updated list of definites & possibles: 


Scook - on call permitting.
HLaB
Telemark
HJ (to the cafe & back)
HonestMan (will he mow the grass instead ?  )
Coco?
Scoosh(ie)? 
Sleekitcollie? 

It'll be a select group (3-8?)  , and I'll be the slowcoach   

See you at 11 in Longniddry

T


----------



## scook94 (18 Jul 2010)

Well I'm up, no call outs during the night so I should be there! How's the weather in Edinburgh? Still pretty damp here, but the forecast seems to suggest it'll be brightening up....


----------



## sleekitcollie (18 Jul 2010)

Dry in winchburgh just now forecast I saw was for a wee bit rain about 10 ish then clearing away after that ( bring ur waterproof anyway ). Hoping to make it


----------



## Jane Smart (18 Jul 2010)

Have a great ride out everyone, wish I was there to join you, hopefully next time.. .. .. ..


----------



## MajorMantra (18 Jul 2010)

Hope you have a good ride. I am indeed working today.


----------



## Telemark (18 Jul 2010)

bright and breezy here, forecast (Metoffice) says dry in Edinburgh, light showers possible further east (Dunbar) ... wind starting off SSW, turning (or should that be backing?) to W later.

See you soon,

T


----------



## sleekitcollie (18 Jul 2010)

I'll be there


----------



## Telemark (18 Jul 2010)

That was fun! A select team (Scook, Sleekitcollie, HLaB, HJ and I) met at Longniddry station, it was sunny, quite warm & dry, and just a wee bit breezy (15 mph). We ambled along very quiet country lanes to Gifford, catching up with each other. At Gifford HJ was quite tired and we decided it would be sensible to turn round, rather than attempting the big climb of the day over the Lammermuir Hills. This was his longest ride for the last month or so, he is only just recovering from a bad case of summer flu. So he and I went to the lovely cafe for refreshments, while the others set off to tackle the infamous Redstone Rig (21%?). HJ and I timed our return to the station for the hourly train perfectly, with 10 minutes to wait, and got chatting to another couple with bikes. Later on HLaB dropped in on his way home and helped us dispose of most of a gooseberry tart. 

A mere 23 miles for us, but it can only get better, now that HJ is back on the bike . 
Roll on the next one  ...

T


----------



## HJ (18 Jul 2010)

Good to see you all there, sorry I couldn't make it past Gifford, but that is the longest ride I have done since I went down with flu a month ago. Hope you all enjoyed Redstone Rig


----------



## HLaB (18 Jul 2010)

Thanks again for the gooseberry tart 

I've just downloaded the Garmin this is the route we took.
I got home at just after 6:50pm, just in time to see the Tour de France Highlights B)

Before the ride I met this lovely lot, ping Hilldoger 

I think Redstone Rigg was where I opened a Granola cereal bar, then suddenly thought I'd better hold the bars (thats always a good idea); then at the bottom I thought I'd better get rid, not wanting to litter and not being one too waste, the whole two bars got stuffed in my mouth, bad mistake, cycling up that hill without breathing ain't a good idea


----------



## Telemark (18 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> Before the ride I met this lovely lot, ping Hilldoger



Thanks for the link, I would have loved to see them ... some great photos on that website! 
The "Scottish section" appears to have regular rides, but it's difficult to tell from the ride names where they are!

T


----------



## scook94 (18 Jul 2010)

That was a blast today! First time in nearly 2 weeks since I'd been on the bike (other than a spin bike!) and boy had I missed it! Weather turned out fantastic if a bit breezy, I'd come equipped for the rain but I ended up topping up my cyclists tan!

Redstone Rigg was immense fun! So, many thanks to TM for suggesting that route! (I'm not sure Sleekitcollie would agree though!


----------



## sleekitcollie (18 Jul 2010)

Hi yes great route but I really struggled on the big climb . Had to get off and walk at the steepest bit  .and struggled with the head wind as well . I've not done a lot on the bike last 2 or 3 weeks and it told . But it was a superb route great roads . Thanks 4 the company .


----------



## HLaB (18 Jul 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> Hi yes great route but I really struggled on the big climb . Had to get off and walk at the steepest bit  .and struggled with the head wind as well . I've not done a lot on the bike last 2 or 3 weeks and it told . But it was a superb route great roads . Thanks 4 the company .



Shoosh, we told you nobody saw that, the official line: you made it up all the hills fine B)


----------



## Telemark (19 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> That was a blast today! First time in nearly 2 weeks since I'd been on the bike (other than a spin bike!) and boy had I missed it! Weather turned out fantastic if a bit breezy, I'd come equipped for the rain but I ended up topping up my cyclists tan!
> 
> *Redstone Rigg was immense fun*! So, many thanks to TM for suggesting that route! (I'm not sure Sleekitcollie would agree though!



 Glad you enjoyed it, I thought I better not abandon the one I promised to be nice to "in sickness and in health" ... the views from the top must have been pretty good, too!
If it's any consolation to Sleekitcollie, we haven't (yet) managed to get to the top without walking at least a few steps  , and the wind would have been pretty fierce and in your face! Unfinished business, and, in the words of an infamous countryman of mine , "I'll be back"  .

T


----------



## Telemark (19 Jul 2010)

forgot to say ... what's next for CC Ecosse? We need an August ride (or another one in July?) ... PfC and PfS are a long way away!

 

T


----------



## scook94 (20 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> forgot to say ... what's next for CC Ecosse? We need an August ride (or another one in July?) ... PfC and PfS are a long way away!
> 
> 
> 
> T



Start a new thread and let's find out!


----------

